# Cosmo/Samson Playing in the Snow



## MarleyLove (Sep 2, 2006)

They are so cute together!! I can't wait until Marley has a buddy like that.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

They play so well together. I'm so happy you were able to save Cosmo!


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Now that looks like fun! They probably sleep well at night


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so jealous. I live in the midwest and Bailey at 7 1/2 months has not yet had a chance to play in the snow!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Rick, how much fun they have together!!! What a wonderful thing you've done for Cosmo!


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Awww, they seem to be having a great time together. What fun.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens (May 27, 2005)

I thought Cosmo had all kinds of issues?!?!?!?!?!? Looks like all he needed was some TLC and a great new home!!!!


----------



## Vierka (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for the video, Rick, they seem to have soooo much fun!!!


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

PeggyK said:


> Rick, how much fun they have together!!! What a wonderful thing you've done for Cosmo!


I totally agree, and thanks for sharing all the photos and videos so that we can keep up with their adventures.


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

Hey that was a GREAT video.


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

That looks like so much fun..I'll be glad when we get a friend for Booker


----------



## Buuddy (Jan 11, 2007)

Mr Gibbs, your dogs are very pretty I hope one day I can have a golden like samsom, I really like his color.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> Now that looks like fun! They probably sleep well at night


Yes, they did sleep very well. I couldn't get them in the house at bed time....snow zoomies. It was so funny to watch... Cosmo loves rolling in the snow....


----------

